
I Flew to Lagos and Got Beaten Up Because of a Nigerian Email Scam - fvrghl
http://www.vice.com/en_se/read/i-am-an-idiot-0000167-v20n12
======
columbo
I'm glad the guy decided to tell his story. Most people are ashamed to admit
that they fell victim to a hustler. They don't want to be seen as stupid, or
get ridiculed by others.

About the same time (ten years ago) I went in for a job interview that turned
out to be a hustle. They promised they were looking for programmers (really
generic, like they didn't know what they were asking for).

When I showed up at the door I was sent into a conference room where a guy was
giving a presentation on a new buy-in-application that was "guaranteed" to
make money. Everything about the room made it uncomfortable to say no; there
was one door with a guy standing in front of it smiling, they would hand out
papers and not ask but pleasantly direct you to fill out your information.

I knew it was a scam, when I got up to leave in the middle of the presentation
the guys running the show called me out; shaking their head in dismay and
making comments as I left. Sort of a shaming ritual for me on my way out.

There were maybe thirty other people in the room, one guy left when I did but
the rest stayed, out of that group I'm sure a few probably bought into it just
because they were unemployed, down on their luck and willing to try anything.

~~~
austenallred
I ran into the same sort of scam back in the day. I was trying to get by as a
content writer, and a guy called me up and said, "Look at my site, I think it
needs some new content." He wasn't sure what he needed, and it was definitely
poorly written, so I figured I could help out. He told me he wanted to meet me
at his office at a local community college. Community colleges regularly have
offices available for small start-ups, so no red flags had been raised yet.

I showed up and there was apparently a conference going on. The guy said, "I
just thought this was the best way for you to see what we do." Fair enough, I
grabbed my nametag, sat down, and started taking notes. I was pretty down on
my luck and cash at the time, so I wasn't really in a place to be asking too
many questions; I would literally take any client I could get.

The presentation was among the strangest things I've ever seen; a guy talking
about how he got in at the ground floor and throwing $20 bills into the
audience, showing pictures of his mansion and Lamborghini, full of lines like
"fire your boss!" and implying that anyone who isn't rich has been duped and
isn't as smart as those in the crowd obviously were.

I can't remember what the company was, but it was something about a lawyer on
demand; you pay in $40/month, and anytime you need an attorney you have one -
like insurance but with lawyers. To be able to sign up you had to pay $250,
then you got x% of everyone that signed up under you, x/2% of anyone that
signed up under them, and some sort of commission for getting your friends and
family to pay the $40/month: The classic multi-level marketing garbage where
99% of the presentation is about making money and 1% is about the product.

There were people who had obviously been placed in the front row talking about
how much money they had made, how they were here just a month ago and already
had reached level X, and they would methodically nod their heads whenever the
money-throwing guy talked.

It was really slimy, and by this point I was just ready to get out of there.
The guy brought over an application and said, "Alright, so for you to be a
content writer legally we need you to be a part of this program, so you put up
the $250 up front and then I'll pay it back once we've gotten our project
going." He refused to spot the "membership fee" up front for me, so I left,
though he even stood in front of my car to try not to get me to leave.

I had almost forgotten about that.

~~~
rralian
That reminds me of an 'interview' I went on shortly after college. There was a
job ad in the paper looking for energetic people to fill a marketing position.
My dad warned me against it, but of course I didn't listen. I went to the
interview, and it was a big sales pitch on the company, with about 20 of us
prospectives. The energetic marketers were doing a big rally, getting everyone
pumped up, though being incredibly vague about what we did. They wanted us to
go on a field trip with some of their marketers (or something... I don't
remember the exact justification), and I'm embarrassed to say that I got in
the car with a couple of them. We then proceeded to drive out to some town,
get out of the car, and then they put on an AT&T (or sprint, who remembers)
badge and started to walk up to people door-to-door to get them to switch long
distance. Not quite as bad as getting beaten up or even having them shake me
down for money... but still, stuck without wheels, two towns over, basically
forced to walk with these dudes through their door-to-door slimy pitches. I
think I pretty much deserved what I got.

------
eaurouge
You fly to Lagos with the willful intent to aid in the stealing of $1M from
the Nigerian government and its people, but get beaten up instead. Your error,
as you see it, is not that you were greedy and corrupt enough to steal other
people's money. But that you were stupid enough to fall for the scam and have
the tables turned on you. Interesting.

~~~
mathattack
Are we sure this isn't fiction? I'm caught between, "People can't actually be
this stupid" and "At least one person has to have been this stupid, otherwise
they would have stopped long ago."

~~~
wyclif
Remember, this was a decade ago. What were you doing then? 419 scams weren't
nearly as widely-known at the time. I'm not suggesting you would have been
duped, but lots of normals had no idea about these criminials. For instance,
spam filtering wasn't a common part of life for most consumers with a PC.

~~~
tedunangst
Even in 2003 I didn't think it was a good idea to conspire with unknown
parties to commit bank fraud.

------
herbig
"I’m superstitious, so one night I told myself, All right, if I win a game of
hearts with less than 15 points, I’ll do it. I’d never scored that low in my
life, so when I landed at 11 points, I thought it was a sign and decided to
buy a ticket."

There's your problem right there. People like this are prone to other
irrational thinking. I would bet that the vast majority of people who fall for
this stuff are also deeply religious.

~~~
smsm42
You know there's a difference between being religious and asking Hearts game
to tell you if you should participate in the 419 scam? Most religions actually
frown very hard of those kind of things. For Avraamic religions, there's a
direct prohibition of such practices in Leviticus 19:26.

~~~
eurleif
Most religions frown on other religions, too.

~~~
smsm42
I really can't understand why you chose to answer my comment with this. I
pointed out pretty clearly that a practice of homebrewn divination, in which
the hero of the article engaged, is not "religious" and actually is explicitly
forbidden by many religions. In response to that, you offer me meaningless
platitude not connected to anything on the topic. What are you trying to
accomplish here?

~~~
Crito
Now maybe my brand of Christianity was pretty unusually wacko _(Lutherans are
the real nutters right? Total extremists, rivals of those Westboro chaps
really... /s)_, but I am pretty sure they explicitly endorsed homebrew
divination. The idea that you could _" do it yourself"_ is actually a rather
central concept to that particular brand of religion, though instead of tea
leaves it used sore knees...

~~~
smsm42
I have hard time believing Lutherans really go against direct word of the
Bible (which is, as far as I know, according to their faith, a direct word of
God) and practice divination, but I admit, I don't know too much about the
details of the Lutheran faith. If I had to choose, I'd rather point at
Calvinists with their predestination and signs of being among the saved, even
though even there you can't really solicit those signs AFAIK. But as for
Lutherans - could you explain which practice of Lutherans you mean - what
exactly and using which procedures Lutherans are using for fortune telling?

~~~
Crito
Lutherans, much like modern Catholics (the two seem to differ _mainly_ in
organizational layout these days, most of Martin Luther's grievances have been
since corrected by the RCC..) and like most other protestants _(I dare not say
"all", but it probably is not far off)_ consult with their god. They ask their
god for advice and guidance, and claim to receive responses in various forms.

You can clasp your hands and ask your god to tell you how to confront your son
about that magazine you found in his backpack, or you can brew some tea and
look into the tea leaves for a message from the gods. These are fundamentally
the same concept, except the tea leaves method is not blessed by Christians,
and presumably the clasp hands method is not blessed by whoever reads tea
leaves...

Prayer is functionally indistinguishable from divination.

Divination that is whitelisted by your flavor of Christianity is called
"prayer". The sorts that are not whitelisted are called "divination" or
"witchcraft." This can be seen clearly within Christianity when you consider
the schism between some of the more extreme flavors of Protestantism and
Catholicism. I have, on _more_ than one occasion heard protestants describe
various aspects of Catholicism as witchcraft and idolatry. Most of the
accusations center around the issue of saints and the Virgin Mary, and whether
it is acceptable to ask them to pray on your behalf. Many _[all?]_ protestants
do not consider this to be a blessed form of divination, thus the less mellow
among them consider it to be witchcraft or whatever.

~~~
smsm42
>>> They ask their god for advice and guidance, and claim to receive responses
in various forms.

I think you taking it too literally. When religious person says "God blessed
me with the gift of children", they rarely mean that the God - as an actual
supernatural being - came to them in person and produced their children as a
gift. Most probably, they know exactly where the children come from, and were
actually present when those were conceived and born, and even though God might
have been mentioned on both occasions, rarely they would claim The Almighty
was personally present there and did the work. It is a metaphor expressing the
idea of the Providence and God's control and responsibility about what happens
to people. In the same way, when they say "I prayed and God let me see the
solution of my problem", they rarely mean God personally came down to them in
a burning bush, spoke to them and gave them detailed step-by-step instruction
of how to solve their problems. Etc., etc.

>>> Prayer is functionally indistinguishable from divination.

Prayer is nothing like the divination. Prayer is an expression of certain
feelings or formulae about the supernatural. Divination is a mechanistic
procedure in which one would, after performing required ritual, receive
information about the future or otherwise inaccessible information. Of course,
you can pray for success of your divination, or you can try to divine if your
prayer would be followed by some event, but those are two functionally very
different actions. Note that for prayer, one usually is required to be a
believer, while for divination you don't really have to believe in anything as
long as you perform the ritual properly. This, btw, is a big different between
modern religion and old religions - most of the old religions couldn't care
less what you think as long as you do proper procedures. Modern ones rather
concerned about morals and feelings and beliefs and all that immaterial stuff.

>>> I have, on more than one occasion heard protestants describe various
aspects of Catholicism as witchcraft and idolatry.

I have heard the whole Christianity described as idolatry. So what? The
question if Christianity is idolatry or not from the POV of anybody is not the
question we were discussing.

>>> whether it is acceptable to ask them to pray on your behalf

I can imagine how it may be a problem for an ostensibly monotheistic religion,
but that does not make a prayer a divination. Of course, that does not mean
actual Christians never engage in practices which are, in fact, divination -
but people violating the premises of their own religion is nothing new. I can
give you Jews eating pork, Muslims drinking wine and Christians hating their
fellow man. It happens. However, the religion as a belief system and as a
social mechanism does not endorse it.

~~~
Crito
I don't think you are thinking about this critically. Just skimming the
surface off:

" _> >> I have, on more than one occasion heard protestants describe various
aspects of Catholicism as witchcraft and idolatry. I have heard the whole
Christianity described as idolatry. So what? The question if Christianity is
idolatry or not from the POV of anybody is not the question we were
discussing."_

I was making a very specific point here. Christians accuse other christians of
practicing witchcraft when they practice forms of prayer that _they_ do not
approve of.

Asking the Virgin Mary to pray on your behalf in Catholicism is whitelisted,
therefore according to Catholics it is not witchcraft at all. According to
tackless hardline protestants, it is not whitelisted, therefore they label it
as what it really is, a form of divination.

Furthermore, your definition of divination is steeped in Christian bias. What
you are really saying is _" prayer is not divination because it is [magical
woo] while divination is [magical woo what does not fit the Christian
perspective towards relationships between gods and men]"_.

Whether or not you demand an immediate answer or need to be a "true believer"
when you engage in the practice are both completely inconsequential. They are
still both blatant magical thinking.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Asking the Virgin Mary to pray on your behalf in Catholicism is whitelisted,
> therefore according to Catholics it is not witchcraft at all. According to
> tackless hardline protestants, it is not whitelisted, therefore they label
> it as what it really is, a form of divination.

Er, its not divination in any case, and that isn't what hardline Protestants
call it. The issue some Protestants have with intercessory prayer isn't that
it is "divination" but that it is, as they see it, inconsistent with
monotheism (incidentally, this is the same problem that, e.g., many Muslims
have with Christian trinitarianism.)

> Furthermore, your definition of divination is steeped in Christian bias.

Its what the word means. Whether or not that fact is a result of a history of
Christian bias is, really, beside the point; if you want a generalized term
for superstition modern English has one; abusing a term with a different and
clear definition for that purpose just obstructs communication.

------
j_baker
_I don’t recall the exact wording of the email, but the gist of it was that
the governor of Lagos West constituency, Bola Tinubu, had hidden around $1
million in a secret bank account to avoid taxes. The money had been stolen
from public funds, the email continued, and the Tinubu family couldn’t use it
because they were being closely monitored by the government._

What did this guy expect? I mean, it's one thing to fall for a scam like this
under the pretense of helping a wronged/deposed Nigerian princess. But it's
another to be told you're participating in a corrupt business deal and still
go through with it.

My concern is less about the intelligence of the author. Rather, I'm concerned
about the morality. Sure, people do bad things when they're in need. I just
have little sympathy for someone who knowingly decides to participate in
organized crime and then gets taken advantage of. You've made a decision to
take advantage of someone else, and then you're going to complain when you get
taken advantage of?

~~~
eplanit
"My concern is less about the intelligence of the author."

<facetious> He was, after all, playing chess on his PC when the scam e-mail
arrived. Chess implies intelligence, right? </facetious>

I agree with you, except I think it's relevant to point out that is naivete in
the extreme for anyone to be persuaded by a "Nigerian Prince" e-mail...even in
2003. Would he have been just as gullible had the scammers used postal mail?

------
jchung
It's easy to bash the victim of a scam, but reading through this I couldn't
help but feel bad for this guy. He was down on his luck and looking for a way
out. He got hit up by the wrong folks at the wrong time, and taken advantage
of. Let's remember to blame the thugs who beat and robbed him first and
foremost.

~~~
SimHacker
When you're irrational and superstitious, it's easy to believe you're down on
your luck, when actually it's not luck. You're down on the consequences of
your own actions. Luck has nothing to do with it.

------
smsm42
Even given proof that I have no reason to doubt, I am still find hard to
believe there's an educated and, judging from the writing, reasonably
intellectually capable person that can genuinely believe there's a Nigerian
official in Lagos that would reach out to random stranger to seek help with
stealing a million dollars. And then he has a friend who, being told
everything and asked for the plane ticket money, didn't say "dude, you know
I'm your friend, but you need to lay off drugs for a while, they're really
frying your brain" but actually enabled him in every way? And that happened
not in those mythical good old times when nobody knew what spam is and
everybody believed every email, but in 2003!

Shows how much bigger and stranger the world is than one could have imagined.

~~~
the_watcher
I can believe a corrupt official would reach out to a random person for help,
just not that they would have any intention of honoring the bargain. I'd be
worried about being killed as a loose end more than anything.

~~~
betterunix
"I can believe a corrupt official would reach out to a random person for help"

Why is that? I would have thought that a corrupt official would be reaching
out to his cronies, friends, cousins, etc. when he needed help with a scam.

~~~
the_watcher
Ease of denying it. Ease of eliminating them. There are stories from my
friends in South America of cocaine being slipped into bags before travelling
through security, hoping innocent random tourists will be caught and they can
push large quantities through in the aftermath. Also, I would assume cronies
would be involved in finding and setting up a random person.

------
DigitalSea
Sadly people are going to rip into this guy for telling his story, I feel bad
for him. I know there are many of us who know what it's like to be down and
out, desperate and willing to do anything to get back to the top (especially
if you have a spouse and kids). You have to remember 10 years ago not many
people knew about these types of scams, while they probably don't work as well
nowadays, once upon a time many people were tricked, this guy just got it
worse than most people probably did.

~~~
conradfr
Feeling bad to an extend. After all, he knowingly wanted to participate in
illegal money laundering.

I don't think this kind of activity ends well for ordinary Joe.

Greed and easy money are powerful motivators though. There was (is ?) this
Nigeria scam where Nigerians would buy electronic stuff from eBay at above
market prices and sending fake PayPal emails to make the seller send his
object.

I worked as a CSR at PayPal years ago and had to tell French people every day
that PayPal had nothing to do with this and that they will never get money nor
their device back.

I would feel bad for them sure, but in the meantime their desire to make too
good money from some Nigerian was what prevented them to see the red flags.

When something is too good to be true I always try to remind myself that Santa
isn't real.

~~~
smsm42
The fake paypal thing is rather inventive. I could totally imagine being
fooled by such thing if I were busy and not paying attention properly to the
details. Especially if the email said something like "the transaction would
appear on the website in 1-2 businiess days". If the price diff is not too
large it won't raise any red flags - ok, so some dude wants to pay $10 more,
nothing special.

------
ganeumann
I really want someone to tell the story about the one time they flew to
Nigeria to help a governor get some money out of the country and it turned out
to be legit. That would be far more interesting.

My father used to get similar Nigerian scam correspondences back in the
70s/80s, in the postal mail.

~~~
qohen
_I really want someone to tell the story about the one time ...it turned out
to be legit._

In that vein:

[http://xkcd.com/570/](http://xkcd.com/570/) (and do hover for the alt-text)

------
xivzgrev
I feel sad reading this. I'm happy that they left him alive though and with no
permanent injuries (what if you were left paralyzed?). Also that he learned
his lesson.

As for the other commenters here, have you never done anything stupid in your
life? Maybe not on this magnitude, but then all you're doing is trying to rank
order yourself ahead of him on the gradient of stupidity. What value does that
add?

~~~
eaurouge
Do you think it would have been better if the Nigerian government intervened
and tossed him in jail for a few years? How would you feel if the roles were
reversed and it was a Nigerian coming to your country to defraud your
government?

------
auctiontheory
I read somewhere that the grammar/spelling mistakes in the original "query
letter" are intentional, to filter out all reasonably smart and skeptical
people, and thereby "qualify the leads." See how the author managed to justify
the mistakes to himself, thereby self-identifying as an easy mark.

------
stfu
Obligatory reference for anyone remotely interested in that subject:
[http://www.419eater.com/](http://www.419eater.com/)

Just an amazing community of people who troll scammers for fun and
entertainment. I once spend a whole night reading through their tales of the
trade.

------
Pyrodogg
My dad almost got roped into at Craigslist scam only one or two years ago.

He was selling a used car on Craigslist and had received interest from someone
who was willing to buy it sight unseen but would also need it shipped as they
weren't local (single biggest red flag on Craigslist). They were going to mail
a check for the cost of the car and extra so that my dad could pay the
delivery people that were to come pick the car up the following week.

By this point he had already also given them his phone number and home address
so they would know where to pick it up.

They actually mail him the check for a couple grand which happened to belong
to Mr. & Mrs. Smith of a neighboring small town. Mysterious buyer had
indicated they were located no where near said town. Instead of cashing the
check, he manages to save him self by giving the Smith's a call as their home
phone was on the check.

Turns our the Smiths had lost their checkbook. I haven't heard the story in a
while, I can't remember if they were already working with the police on
another fraud check or if they were just recently alerted to their problem.
Mysterious buyer/car delivery guy was about to make off with a grand or so and
a car.

My dad gave everything he had on the buyer to the local police. I don't
believe they were ever tracked down. Totally missed a good sting opportunity
in my opinion.

------
grecy
A very naive and trusting friend of mine got hooked on a Nigerian scam once.

After lots of back and forward, they sent an express UPS package full of $500
travelers checks in USD ($10k if I remember) to her apartment in NYC.

They wanted her to deposit them in her account, and immediately transfer 10%
to them, and she could keep the rest.

We took them into the bank asking if they were real, after about an hour they
finally told us no, and the only reason they had figured it out was because we
asked, and their manager had just taken a course in detecting false travelers
checks the month before. He said they were better than the fakes used on his
course, and they passed all tests bar the very last and most time consuming
one.

Likely a regular bank would have credited her account $10k, she would have
transferred the 10%, and many months later the bank would come back asking for
everything back. It would have worked, if I had not been visiting when the
package arrived.

------
geekfactor
Seriously? Could you really even get $1,300 (or equivalent) in a single draw
from an ATM in Lagos in 2002?

Update:

Found this article [1] stating that before 10/2012 the limit was 100,000 NGN,
which at the end of 2002 traded at about 125 to the dollar [2]. That would put
the withdrawal limit at about 800 dollars, but I'm not sure that's far off
enough to call this article a fraud.

[1] [http://businessnews.com.ng/2012/10/10/banks-raise-atm-
daily-...](http://businessnews.com.ng/2012/10/10/banks-raise-atm-daily-
withdrawal-limits/)

[2] [http://www.likeforex.com/misc/historical-
rates.php?f=USD&t=N...](http://www.likeforex.com/misc/historical-
rates.php?f=USD&t=NGN&y=2002&m=12&page=)

------
auctiontheory
He didn't really get beaten up "Because of a Nigerian Email Scam." He got
beaten up because he joined a bunch of criminals to aid and abet their
criminal activity.

In other words, I don't think the lesson is about the dangers of replying to
emails - it's about the dangers of hooking up with gangsters when you're not a
seasoned gangster yourself.

------
viiralvx
As a first generation Nigerian American, it is situations like these that
encourage people to make jokes.

But being more serious, I really am sort of appalled at how gullible some
people are. Honestly, some of these scenarios are the most shady and
preposterous situations, yet they still believe it to be true?

------
tn13
A lot of people point out that a person like him would be so foolish but it is
precisely people like him who fall for TV ads, who click on Google as and
facebook ads which eventually pays for all the free internet services we get
such as Gmail.

------
skloubkov
Someone that was trying to do money laundering (knowing in advance that it was
illegal) got taken advantage of by bigger conman.

Don't see why anyone would feel sorry for this guy. Would you feel bad for a
robber that got caught?

------
blisterpeanuts
Please, people. This article is a spoof, a scam-within-a-scam. I can't believe
people actually swallow this story. Someone's having a good laugh right now.

" _All right, if I win a game of hearts with less than 15 points, I’ll do it_
" \-- please!

I used to love baiting the 419ers; I would redirect their inquiries to a
throwaway hotmail account where I would draw them out with silly questions and
comments. Usually it would not last much beyond 3-4 emails, though; they seem
pretty good at sniffing out a baiter.

419eater.com is excellent, and there are or were a couple of other good
collections out there, some really funny exchanges. In one, this (supposedly)
dumb American flew to some town in Thailand instead of Nigeria, and the
Nigerian got so mad he cursed and told him to go to hell. So much for that
scam!

Sadly, I took down my scam baiting correspondence after I applied to a job
with a Scottsdale networking company and their "security guy" did a google
search that netted these exchanges. "You need to list these as relationships
with foreign entities," he scolded. "Huh? It's just a joke, they might be in
Florida for all I know." Nope. No sense of humor. They withdrew the job offer
which was just as well; a very large bullet did I dodge that time!

More recently Nigerians, or similar folk, have been posting fake ads on
Craigslist. A couple of years ago when we were looking for an apartment, I
came across an unbelievably good deal, a huge luxury condo in Newton, Mass.,
for like $700 a month. It sounded just too good to be true; I contacted them
and asked if it was a typo. They said in slightly less good English than in
the ad that, no, it's not a typo, and they're going on some sort of mission to
Africa for two years (uh oh, here it comes!) and needed a good reliable person
to rent their home. Sniffing a scam, I decided to test them by mentioning that
we had a pet howler monkey, but not to worry, he's very quiet and well behaved
(howler monkeys are in fact considered the loudest land animals) and they
didn't bat an eye, so I continued embellishing: he does sometimes fly into
fits of rage and throw things, but for the most part he's pretty well house
trained. When can we move in? But they stopped writing back.

People do get suckered, but usually it's because they are quite gullible, or
lonely, or desperate, or some combination thereof. The character in the
vice.com story had all of those qualities in abundance, making the story that
much more believable, and he threw in quite a few details that seem factual
enough, but overall things just didn't add up.

------
zequel
He lost me at "All right, if I win a game of hearts with less than 15 points,
I’ll do it.."

Superstitious to the nth degree, I can't stand this deeply flawed thinking, ie
gamblers' logic. It makes me want to vomit.

E: And it doesn't matter what year, if you're going to let the outcome of a
hearts game determine your actions, I have a oujia board to sell you.

E2: After going back and reading it again, this reads too closely to fiction
to be real IMO.

------
jscheel
Never hide anything from your spouse. Ever. Especially not financial troubles.
Some openness and trust could have gone a long way here. Perhaps his wife
could have helped him figure out their financial problems, maybe she would
have even directed him away from the scammers.

~~~
j_baker
It's simply not possible (or even preferable) to have _zero_ secrets from your
spouse. I mean, I agree it's generally preferable to be open, but I think
you're exaggerating. Do you tell your spouse _everything_ about your life?

~~~
jscheel
Absolutely every single thing. There are NO secrets. When we married, we
became one person. It's great, I promise :)

~~~
j_baker
How long have you been married? Don't be surprised if you find yourself
wanting to at least be 1.5 people as your marriage goes on.

~~~
jscheel
We've been married for almost 9 years.

------
javert
Called it. If you are a major, chronic liar, your marriage isn't going to
last.

------
morgante
Well, at least he admits he's an idiot.

------
grosbs
The whole story seems to be fiction.

------
phr4ts
They say "You can't con an honest man," is it true?

------
jackmaney
Never has a truer subtitle been written.

------
flym4n
Darwin's theory proven right once again

~~~
livingparadox
Do explain how this prove's Darwin's theory...

Or perhaps you meant that Darwinian theory would conclude that this man is
likely to purge himself from the genetic pool?

~~~
flym4n
Yes that was the point

